

Show HN: Weekend project - New Year’s resolution countdown - khakimov

Over this past weekend I had the idea to build a sort of todo list but with countdown to New Year. I think this can help motivating yourself to accomplish your goal in this year. For example, I've added English Grammar, Improve JS skills, 100 push-ups and so on. I have 81 days 6 hours and 17 minutes to prove to myself that I can do it!<p>http://100.khakimov.com/
======
bo_Olean
Clickable: <http://100.khakimov.com>

